

KDE 4.3.0 (Caizen) released - mapleoin
http://kde.org/announcements/4.3/index.php

======
iigs
It looks great! I've kind of been on the outskirts of KDE for a while but I
think I'll try out the Kubuntu that includes this.

~~~
firefoxman1
Kubuntu 9.10 comes out in october and should include 4.3

------
jsz0
Needs more clocks.

------
firefoxman1
SWEET! Maybe its finally stable enough to use! I still miss old 3.5

------
dan_the_welder
They spelled continuous improvement wrong.

~~~
martythemaniak
They'll fix that in the next release.

~~~
dan_the_welder
Snap.

